# Food processor questions: capacity, brand, dough setting



## kmb (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,
I am new to this site, but I did do a search of available info. prior to posting this, to see if my questions are already answered and I didn't find the info. if it's there. Anyway, I got a Cuisanart DLC-10S 7 cup food processor for Christmas. I can either keep it, or take it back and trade up for something else. In your opinions, is a 7 cup capacity enough? Will I be sorry I don't have the 11 cup? I am an at home cook, with a small family. I see myself using it mostly for pie crust, biscuits, some dough applications, humus, other puree uses, that sort of thing. I will not be doing lots of big chopping/shredding projects, or not that often for sure. Also, how important is the dough setting that some models have. I have a Kitchen Aid stand mixer (probably the pro one, I forget - it's the one Costco always has at the holidays on special. Anyway, I do have that for dough applications. I am waiting for my library to get a copy of the Cooks Illustrated review from 2004 for me from another library, so I haven't read that yet. Should I be staying with Cuisanart or switching to Kitchen Aid? It seems like earlier comments about the Kitchen Aid processors applied to bigger capacity machines than the 7 cup.

I appreciate any opinions out there. I haven't really ever had one before, so I want to make sure I get what works best for my needs.

Thanks.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm very happy with my 11 cup. I've never felt that it was too large, sometimes just the opposite.


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

You may find some who maintain product loyalty throughout their culinary experience. I have several brands of machines for my culinary projects and KitchenAid and Cuisinart are included in the mix. If I were to recommend a food processor it would be the Cuisinart; hands down. May I suggest that you include this information in making hour decision between the 7 cup and the 11 cup model. If you have the space to store for the 11 cup model in such a way that its easily accessible then I'd recommend going for the large capacity model. You may never, or rarely, need the 11 cup capacity but when you do you'll be glad for having it available. You didn't say which 11 cup model you're considering (I assume its the DLC-20011N) but you might get some insight on comparisons of these machines at http://www10.epinions.com/Food_Processors
I'd like to congratulate you on your choice of appliances. Those home-maker models with a dozen buttons (of which you might use two) are IMHO not worth considering.


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a 11 cup Crusineart and at tmes would like the 14 cup one and I am a single guy but I use mine for bread prep you have a mixer. I would go for the 11 cup with the dough button


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's the thread from when I was deciding: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...Food+processor

Hope it helps!
Mezz


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

The last time I looked, you couldn't get all the discs for the 7-cup model that were available for the larger ones, specifically the one for shredding cabbage for cole slaw. You might want to check and make sure the right discs are available for everything you want to accomplish.


----------



## chiman (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,
I am about to buy our first food processor, thinking about the Cuisinart DLC-10-s 7 cup or 11 cup dlc-20011N. The comment about the coleslaw had me wondering, which blade is needed for that as we eat it a lot and I have not had food processor experience. I am leaning toward the 7 for size and convenience but would rather go bigger if we will regreat it later. It sounds like there are plenty of great reasons to go bigger.
Thanks 

chiman


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

I would go with the 11 cup and it has a shreader disc for doing cheese, cabbage or what ever you need to shread. They also have different size disc you can get seperately.


----------

